# Sunburst wag platy help!



## Platygirl777 (May 2, 2010)

Ok so I recently purchased three sunburst wag platys at PETSMART. One I think might be pregnant because she got really fat! I also don't know any of the genders of them. Please take a look at these links and tell me what you think. Thanks! :-D

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/members/18433/album/my-fish-848/all-three-platys-5469/

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/members/18433/album/my-fish-848/i-love-my-fish-5468/

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/members/18433/album/my-fish-848/hiding-behind-plant-5472/


----------



## NC Frank (Aug 24, 2009)

Platygirl777 said:


> Ok so I recently purchased three sunburst wag platys at PETSMART. One I think might be pregnant because she got really fat! I also don't know any of the genders of them. Please take a look at these links and tell me what you think. Thanks! :-D
> 
> http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/members/18433/album/my-fish-848/all-three-platys-5469/
> 
> ...


It is hard to tell the sex with those pictures but I would guess 1 m, 2 f based on the 1 pic that is almost clear. 

I can't count the number of times that I brought home a pregnant platty or other live bearer so I would think bringing home 3 from Petsmart may very well get you a preggo one. Good luck.


----------



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

I see 1 male, 1 female, and 1 I can't tell.

I can tell 1 is a male, and 1 is a female, then the other one I cannot tell from the picture. It's fins are pointing in like a male, but it could still be a female.










If your fish's fins are like that underneath it, it is a male, if it is rounded it is a female.


----------

